# fiberock aqua tough board on 25 gage stud



## Miked55 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm working on a project that requires fiberock aqua tough panels installed in washroom areas, ceilings are suspended 25 gage u-bar (high hat, 7/8" furring channel whatever) and walls are 3 5/8" 25 gage stud, I've had problems in the past with screws stripping in light gage stud, i was thinking of using 20 gage studs and channels to avoid any fastening problems, any other ideas? Maybe glue and screws on the walls and stay with light gage studs??


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to CT. You will find a lot of great advice here provided you follow the protocol of the site, namely fill out your profile including area as well as do an intro in the introduction section.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tuck a 1x2 in the studs and the screws will bite into the wood.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

if you use the right screws you should have no issue, light gauage only needs needle point screws not drill point.​


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Stuff the channels with wood like big shoe said, or if that's not feasible you can mark your panels and pre-drill them with a masonry bit so you don't risk stripping out the screws when you set the screws.:thumbsup:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

if using 25 ga studs,use a black fine thread screw, and stay away from the tapered part of the board, except if ur standing them up.

if using 20 ga., use a self tapping screw, and screw away. 
20 ga is the best way.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Feb 3, 2010)

*!!*

Ive used aquatough in the past and its a real nightmare. Folks its not drywall!!! Its Moisture Resistant Abuse board. The Architect that spec'ed it to be hung 25g studs should be shot. Try HardiBacker screws. The shank is much wider and use the pointed tip screws not the s12's (self drilling). THe wood backing is a way to address the issue and if its 25g metal its the only way


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

aquarock sux!!!! I just about forgot all about it till I read about it here. Thanks alot c.t. They should find the guy that thought that **** up and hang him. Or at least make him install some, so he knows how horrible it is to use. We did a whole pool room with it once, 25 foot vaults and all, I don't remember how many sheets of it we ordered, but it was a whole semi load. You will never get the screws to hold on the tapered edges with 25 gauge steel, doubt if even 20 gauge would be thick enough. The 2x2 stud screwed to the back of the steel stud is a good idea, it's the only way you will get it to hold. Now I'm going to have nightmares again!!!:laughing:


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

rckslash2010 said:


> aquarock sux!!!! I just about forgot all about it till I read about it here. Thanks alot c.t. They should find the guy that thought that **** up and hang him. Or at least make him install some, so he knows how horrible it is to use. We did a whole pool room with it once, 25 foot vaults and all, I don't remember how many sheets of it we ordered, but it was a whole semi load. You will never get the screws to hold on the tapered edges with 25 gauge steel, doubt if even 20 gauge would be thick enough. The 2x2 stud screwed to the back of the steel stud is a good idea, it's the only way you will get it to hold. Now I'm going to have nightmares again!!!:laughing:



O ya, I would probably kill someone if I ever had to hang that crap again... Good thing I'm a pipeliner now.


----------

